# Dream und Quark



## skadi (29. Januar 2004)

hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen?
Arbeitet jemand von euch mit beiden Programmen zusammen und weiss, wie man ein quark dokument in dream einfügen kann?

wäre super!

:-(


----------



## Eminem (29. Januar 2004)

Du meinst sicher QuarkXPress...
Was mir alerdings schleierhaft ist, da das Programm eigendlich für den Printbereich (insebesondere Bücher, Zeitschriften etc.) gedacht ist und nicht wie Dreamweaver fürs Web.
Um Grafiken, Bilder etc. für den Dream zu erstellen würd ich Photoshop benutzen und kein QuarkXPress.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Gnaa!

Man kann zwar mit den neueren Versionen von Quark auch HTML-Dokumente speichern, aber das meinst Du evtl. nicht. Meinst Du eine Quark Datei als DOWNLOAD?
Unglaublich, kaum ist die "alte-posting-hervorkram-phase" vorbei, schon kommt eine neue Welle: "fragen-so-kurz-wie-möglich-so-wage-wie-es-geht-stellen"

....


----------



## skadi (16. Februar 2004)

*Quarkxpress und Dreamweaver*

Hallo, 

Danke für eure Antwort- ich versuche mich noch einmal klarer auszudrücken? Mit Quarkxp kann man - wie schon erläutert- auch webdokumente herstellen. Da ich quark als Programm von meinem Buchdesign her benutze, und gerne damit arbeite, hätte ich es auch gern mit Dreamweaver verbunden für das Herstellen und Einsetzen meiner Internetinhalte genutzt- weiß einer etwas mehr?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2004)

Ich versuche es mal so auszudrücken:

Ja, die Exportfunktion von Quark ist in etwa vergleichbar mit der Exportfunktion von M$ Word. Die Programme generieren irgend etwas, nur kann man das dann nur schlechten Gewissens "HTML" nennen.

Ich rate davon dringendst ab! Es funktioniert eher schlecht als recht!

Man muss diese Dokumente auf jeden Fall komplett mit DW überarbeiten oder am besten noch einmal setzen. Ich arbeite auch mit Quark Passport XPress (seit 3.3 bis 6) und habe es zum Texte setzen lieb gewonnen 
Allerdings vertraue ich auf meine Kenntnisse in HTML wenn ich etwas für's Web setzen muss.

Wenn das Portieren so einfach wäre, gäbe es den Job des Mediengestalters wohl nicht, dann könnte das jeder Schriftsetzer machen indem er seine Quark Dokumente exportiert.

Das Thema ist aber auf jeden Fall interessant. Vor allem da die neuen Quark Versionen XML unterstützen. Über XML könnte man z. B. den Inhalt einer Webseite über Quark zu anderen Programmen managen. Bis es soweit ist, dürfte allerdings noch einige Zeit vergehen. Layouten sollte man mit Quark für's Web allerdings nicht


----------



## skadi (18. Februar 2004)

*Quarkxpress*

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort- sicherlich hast du recht und man sollte versuchen alle Programme einzeln zu nutzen.

Mir ist aber noch etwas anderes aufgefallen- über Export kann man ein quarkdokument auch als pdf-datei exportieren- wäre das nicht noch eine möglichkeit, wenn man etwas zum audrucken ins Netz stellen möchte?

jedoch, wenn ich es probiere gibt er mir immer die Fehlermeldung: Acrobat Distiller Druckerbeschreibungsdatei momentan nicht installiert.

beim xtmanager lade ich die pdf dadei und ein drucker ist auch installiert- hast du noch eine Idee?

Vielen dank.
skadi


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

Ja, der große Vorteil ist der Export in eine PDF Datei. Es ist die beste Methode etwas zum Drucken ins Netzt zu stellen!
Wenn der Export bei Dir nicht funktioniert, versuche es so:

Speichere die Quark Seite als Quark-EPS und jage die EPS-Datei durch den Distiller! Das sollte auf jeden Fall gehen, auch wenn der PDF-Writer Druckertreiber beschädigt ist.


----------

